# Ejected brass issue...



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

The last couple times I've been to the range, my G17 has been launching brass over the lane divider and onto the guy next to me. The gun's working fine, but it seems to be putting more of a vertical arc on the brass lately. Is there any way to modify the ejector to make the brass go more horizontal, or maybe my recoil spring is getting weak or something? I've got about 2200 rounds through it now, and the only problem I've had was a magazine follower sticking. This isn't really a "problem" so to speak, but I don't wanna be a pain in the ass to the guy in the next lane!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Use the right lane. :mrgreen:


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL, I would, but they assign lanes, so I don't have a choice. I'm ordering another recoil spring to see if that helps. It's cheap enough.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Break it in, or get a weaker spring for your extractor. Is your brass getting 'dinged' also? Marks?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

IntegraGSR said:


> ...but I don't wanna be a pain in the ass to the guy in the next lane!


It's perfectly normal, because the guy in the next lane is being a pain to the other guy next to him and so on.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Break it in, or get a weaker spring for your extractor. Is your brass getting 'dinged' also? Marks?


No, the brass looks fine after ejecting. I guess if the new recoil spring doesn't help I'll just deal with it. Or rather, the guy to the right will deal with it! :smt082


----------

